# Cheap used car for rough road and potholes?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm using Prius Gen 2 and it's really annoying me because of the noise and bad steering response while driving on rough roads and potholes. I'm in NJ and there are potholes everywhere. 

I'm planning to change my car about end of this year or maybe early next year. It should have over 200k miles by that time (now, 150k miles). 

At first, I thought about Hyundai Elantra or Hyundai Sonata but after doing some research, I think it would go with either 2011-13 Mazda 3 or Mazda 6. What do you guys think?


----------



## Chada75 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'll go with the Mazda 6. If potholes are a problem, trying running a taller tire.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Mazda6 can be decent or bad depending on what model you get. The higher trims have low profile tires. That's pretty standard for cars these days though. If you get one of the fancier versions they come with "stylish" big alloy wheels and low profile tires. It's a lousy deal if you want features and comfort. Buy the version with the nice features and you get the rougher riding tires and wheels. The big wheel/low profile setup is also more vulnerable to pothole damage.


----------

